# surefire way to get FWC to your boat



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Good report. 

I'll try to come up with some more line you can use to try to attract the FWC. ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice picture. I thought for sure you were going to say you ran south of Haulover when the shuttle was set to launch yesterday ;D


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

I give you an 8.5 on inter-goonigan relations...it would have been 10, but I docked you 1.5 for species misidentification...

If you want to catch a cop try dougnuts...use of a kite is extremely effective : Fly the doughnut about 4ft off of the water holding the kite with the left hand...hold a beer in the right hand...urinate frequently over the side...wait


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

that is hilarious, FWC running the flats in flats boats, what did he tell you after you told him you thought he was an ahol* being an inconsiderate boater?


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

I guess it's bound to happen to all of us sooner or latter as the price we pay for some law enforcement on the goon. [smiley=doh1.gif] I guess tailing fish attract leo's too, at least he didn't feel a strip search was in order.


----------

